
NTPsec is potentially dangerous: hostile forking and temperamental leadership - nexuszero
https://twitter.com/TheTannerRyan/status/1151545261115805697
======
dmt314159
The rationale is that the reference NTP implementation codebase was old and
would benefit from a large cleanup. It was in a similar position to openssl in
that the code was used by large numbers of commercial entities yet they
provided no steady stream of money to maintain it. Openssl only had one paid
developer in pre-heartblead days, while NTP only had Harlan whose efforts were
maligned a few years ago.

Both of the projects also generally required knowledgeable people as they're
in specialist areas.

Like any implementation of NTP, NTPsec needs to work at the protocol level,
but I don't know whether it was practical for the NTP project to accept the
degree of change in it's codebase that the NTPsec people wanted. In an ideal
world the fork could have been avoided and a more vibrant community of
developers would have happened.

------
420codebro
Weird. Seems like a fork for a fork's sake, with a lot of attitude sprinkled
on top. If there really are flaws in NTP they should be fixed - but I am
unsure if it really should necessitate a fork.

